# toro ccr 2400 gts



## offroadfx4 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yesterday I decided to get my toro single stage up to snuff so i can put it in the back of my truck and use it for walks. Well i was having troubles with it not pulling itself and since i have a large 2 stage I just let it sit. Well yesterday i put new paddles and a new scrapper on it, changed the spark plug, drained the gas, cleaned it all up nice and take it out to enjoy my work. It still will not pull itself, any clue on why ? i figured the paddles were the reason it was not pulling itself, but now i am clueless


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

New belt? Do the paddles stop when they engage the ground?


----------



## offroadfx4 (Feb 23, 2011)

no, i took it for a test spin and it seems as if the blade might lift it too much, the paddles dont touch the ground at all however, if i tip the blower forward a lot it starts going on its own. It looks as though i just need to tough it out until the blade gets a little more worn down until it starts to work


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That's how you use those blowers, you tip them forward to get them to self propel. There is nothing wrong with your blower.


----------

